
Indigenous Australians most ancient civilisation on Earth, DNA study confirms - benologist
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2016/sep/21/indigenous-australians-most-ancient-civilisation-on-earth-dna-study-confirms
======
bootload
_" these groups can trace their origins back to the very first arrivals on the
continent about 50,000 years ago and that they remained almost entirely
isolated until around 4,000 years ago. “They are probably the oldest group in
the world that you can link to one particular place,” said Willerslev."_

Terra nullius be damned.

